# Diagrama para tv. Daytron mod.DW-121 blanco y negro



## exgar rolando (Mar 14, 2017)

Saludos amigos,quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar, necesito el diagrama de este tv. daytron de 12 blanco y negro modelo DW-121 de antemano les doy las gracias por su atencion. Exgar Rolando.


----------

